# Headlights not working on dipped.



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Have a 2007 Fiat Ducato based motorhome. Intermittently the headlights on dipped beam don't work, as in when switching the headlights on they come on for a few seconds then go off. Don't know if its the relay or wiring. Any ideas on where the relay could be found and how to solve the problem?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

On a ten year old vehicle I would bet on either an earth fault or a dodgy connection.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have attached the circuit. The common point for the dipped beams is the relay in the dashboard fusebox. From the relay each side is fused independently so the relay is the place to start. 
In the drawing F010 and F011 are the light units and B002 is the under dash fuse box. The relay operates from a signal it receives from the body computer dependant upon the light switch / dipped beam stalk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a 2007 citroen Relay, with headlight issues, turned out to be the under bonnet fuse box being damp inside, it is directly under the join of the wing, bonnet and headlight, I ended up using oxalic acid to clean it all out, which meant removal of the fuse box and partial stripping so I could soak it, leave 24 hours, wash out with fresh warm water to clear the acid, then leave on a radiator to dry, squirt in silicone lubricant and refit.

Hopefully yours has a simpler solution to mine.


----------

